# Be Your Own Boss! Start Your Own Food Delivery Business, Be a Operator of Munchys Delivery!



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello Ladies & Gentlemen!

We're Munchys Delivery! (www.munchysdelivery.com) Munchys Delivery connects the community with local restaurants, grocery chains and convenience stores. Through the Munchys Delivery website or app, people can purchase food and snacks from local restaurants or retail shops and have them delivered in less than 45 minutes! From Mcdonalds & Subway to chinese or indian food, we offer a variety of food delivery choices for every cuisine or restaurant possible! 

*A short brief of how the founder started Munchys Delivery? *
He was like most of you, an Uber Partner Driver! He was one of the first batch of Uber drivers in the Tampa Bay Area! With always the goal to start this business, he launched Munchys Delivery in Tampa, Florida in 2014 and it became an instant success! The community loved that he was delivering till 2am and 3am on weekends and the fact that there were more options than just Pizza delivery! Being an Uber Driver, he knew the importance of driver logistics, customer service, technology and most importantly keeping the drivers happy and making sure they love being part of the Munchys Team! It was not easy for him, by doing deliveries, dispatching, customer service, marketing and so much more. He was very overwhelmed and often thought about closing up shop. This is when he thought of the idea, why not try to work and help with other entrepreneurs looking to get into this industry? With a proven record, a platform and system in place, he knew that he could expand quickly and help others succeed and give them the support he would have love to have had when he first started.

With 7 current locations and 2 locations looking to launch in 2017, Munchys Delivery is accepting applications for aspiring entrepreneurs looking to launch their own Munchys location and get into the billion dollar food delivery industry! If you are looking to start your own business, be your own boss and want financial independence, apply today! Email [email protected] with a subject line of "Operator Interest" and a Munchys associate will get back to you as soon as possible. Here are a couple of FAQ and feel free to ask any questions you may have here or at "[email protected]". Also check out our website at www.munchysdelivery.com and just imagine your city there!

*Is this like a franchise opportunity?*
Yes and no. This is actually a license opportunity, which gives you much more freedom on how you want to run your business/ location. We give you the license to use our website, app and brand to any city in the United States and/or Canada. 

*Are there any up front fees?*
We only ask a up front fee of $500, we call this a "setup fee" where we input the restaurants and menus you desire and the set your location and delivery zones up so when you do have customers visiting the website/app, they can simply enter an address and different restaurants would pop up that are available for delivery at that moment in time. 

*Why should I join Munchys? I can just start my own service and call it "Joes Restaurant Delivery"*
There so many reasons why it would be more beneficial to join our team than start your own service, as this thread moves along more and more reasons will pop up but I will give you my top reasons.

1.) *Startup Costs: *To develop a website and app can cost from $2000 to upwards of $10,000 depending on your needs and the design. Our founder did many uber/lyft rides to pay for this investment which you don't have to! We also have a driver app very similar to Uber to make it easy for your drivers to execute orders. We also have many marketing materials for our operators such as flyers, doorhangers, social media ad designs, commercials, which you are free to use whenever and how ever you want! This is thousands in savings! 

2) *Support:* There are many hurdles in this business, this is why we support our operators and work as a team to achieve your goals. There are many questions and we have all the answers. 

3) *Maintenance and Innovation:* This is another money saver, not only are you saving money on your cost to develop a platform but also the constant maintenance and innovation of it as well We are constantly improving our site and always looking for add new features to improve restaurant delivery.

4) *Current Partnerships:* We have numerous partnerships which will benefit you in growing your business. Such as yelp, customers can order from yelp and that order will come directly to our backend system, You not only make a profit on that order but this way you can advise your driver to give a customer a flyer or some sort of marketing material to expose the Munchys Brand which they haven't ever heard of, there is nothing like making a profit and acquiring a customer at the same time! We have many more partnerships such as subway which you will have an opportunity to work with them as well.

5) *Dispatch/Customer Service Center:* We have a whole center dedicated to take in customer orders, customer concerns or questions about Munchys Delivery through phone or live messaging. Who wants to answer the phone at 2am for someone looking to order a taco? Let us handle those hassles and with our easy to remember Munchys Hotline 1-888-35-MUNCH, people can call anytime during our operational hours. We also have a dispatch center where our associates dispatch orders to your drivers. Answering and dealing with drivers, customers and restaurants over the phone becomes very overwhelming, especially when you are doing a substantial amount of orders. We take care of this hurdle so you can focus on growing your business!

6) *A System in Place:* Back to the technology aspect we have many features in place for your benefit. You can instantly access important reports such as driver pay, restaurant sales, credit card sales, sales graphs etc. Just simple enter in the timeline you wish to see a report from and can download it seconds. This is very important when it comes to reporting your financials to the state you operate in.

7) *Documents: *that will help you contract restaurant partners, hire and manage drivers, contract hotels for room service, promote corporate lunch programs and understand operations.

8) *Driver Equipment*: such as insulated delivery bags, uniforms, car toppers and other tools that are necessary to keep food quality high and maintain a professional image.

To sum it up, joining our team will save you current and future time and money. We will put you in position for succeed and make sure you don't make the same mistakes many people do when getting into the industry

*What are the qualifications needed to join Munchys? *
This is a very tough question to answer, essentially we know if you apply, you have a goal to launch a business and succeed. But this business is not for everyone. During the application and interview process, we will talk about your needs, your goals, aspirations and get to know you as a individual and us as a business to make sure that not only you are a right fit but so are we. Here at Munchys we want to make sure that when we license our brand, it is in good hands. 

*How much capital do I need to start my Munchys location?*
Besides the set up fee, you decide how you want to spend your money to start your launch. We do give you a list of recommended things you might need to start out with but it is totally up to you how you want to execute your business plan. We have had operators start out with as low as $3000 and as much as $20,000, essentially depends on your market and your approach.

I would like to also mention that we are also looking for master licensees. A Master license is a contract in which the master licencor (the owner of the brand name) hands over the control of the licensing activities in a specified territory such as a state to a person or entity. Essentially you are in charge of that specific territory and you would be benefiting from any locations operating in that territory.Thank you so much for your time in reading this, and I hope to answer any of your questions in this thread or at "[email protected]".

Munch On!


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

How much is the master license going to cost?


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

the rebel said:


> How much is the master license going to cost?


Hello The Rebel! Thanks for stopping by!

The cost for the master license really is determined state by state. Please email [email protected] for whichever state you might be interested in and any other questions you may have!

Thanks and Munch on!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I didn't read all your mumbo-jumbo it's to long. But I'll do it. I love a challenge.


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I didn't read all your mumbo-jumbo it's to long. But I'll do it. I love a challenge.


Hey Gung-Ho! Thanks so much for stopping by!

I sort of do agree with you, the post is quite extensive. But we wanted to make sure every detail is addressed and all questions and concerns are answered. We will be looking forward to hear from you!


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I changed my mind. I got to much other stuff going on. Good luck though.


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I changed my mind. I got to much other stuff going on. Good luck though.


Appreciate it! Thank you for considering us! Don't hesitate to contact at anytime if you had any questions or concerns ([email protected])


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

So....how many munchies can operate in SF? And why should someone have to pay a middle man, such as the master license person, just to operate in SF. Why can't they simply go through you instead of laying protection ever month?

Very mafia style set up.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Sounds promising, but also something that will have tough regulations and fees to pay in the future.


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> So....how many munchies can operate in SF? And why should someone have to pay a middle man, such as the master license person, just to operate in SF. Why can't they simply go through you instead of laying protection ever month?
> 
> Very mafia style set up.


Hey Red Leader Thanks for stopping by, Red Leader this is a very common business practice, very similar if not the same as a "Master Franchise". If you would like more information on this, there is lots of information online you can look up. Your question of "why should someone have to pay a middle man" is a very good one. Answer to that is you do not, every operator goes through us, and their compensation is exactly the same as every other operator. We actually earn a little less by splitting the fees to the master licensee This is very beneficial to us because this way you have not only national support but local support. Our Masters will work hand in hand with the operators, and this will give us a faster path to growing the company.


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Sounds promising, but also something that will have tough regulations and fees to pay in the future.


Hey Tony thanks for stopping by!

Tony here at Munchys, following state and federals laws are very important to us. Just like every industry you are correct, things change, laws change but companies like us will always adapt to make sure we are not only a high level of service but profitable as well. Restaurant food delivery is a industry that is growing rapidly year by year and thus far we have had no hurdles in terms of the legal aspect of the business. Please email or PM us if you had any further concerns and we would be glad to answer them.

P.S- New Jersey would be amazing for Munchys!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Hmm.....ok.


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> Hmm.....ok.


Did that answer your question? Hopefully it did if not don't hesitate to PM me.

Munch On!


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

BEXi said:


> Is this a joke? I wouldn't pay $500 to work for your company.


Hey BEXI!

Thanks for stopping by!

Not sure if you fully understood our concept. This is YOUR business, you would be running your own operation with our full support. That means you would be hiring drivers, marketing for partnered restaurants etc. There is no other better feeling then having a team of drivers and to service your community with multiple options of restaurant delviery! Feel free to visit www.munchysdelviery.com to get a better idea of how we operate. This $500 is simple for our time to set up your location so YOUR customers are able to order easily through or app or website. It does take 2-3 weeks for the set up to be completed.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

As Red Leader asked, how many licenses can be issued in a region? Are there any restrictions to the number of licenses issued in S.F., the Bay Area, the State of California, etc?


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> As Red Leader asked, how many licenses can be issued in a region? Are there any restrictions to the number of licenses issued in S.F., the Bay Area, the State of California, etc?


Hey Carbalm thanks for stopping by!

Every market is obviously different, you can issue as many licenses as you'd like but you really have to strategically issue them so you are successful. For instance the operator in the state of Oregon decided to do it city by city. There is never a chance of overlap in terms of zip codes, it is structured in a way where you can separate the territories very easily. So determining how many you can issue is quite simple. Now Tampa is a little tricky because it is a spread out in population, but what we have done here is done it by zip code.

Seems like we have many people inquiring about the master licenses which is awesome! Amazing how many Uber People are so entrepreneurial!


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

So essentially, someone could issue as many licenses as they want as they collect fees and flood the market. Ok... thanks.


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> So essentially, someone could issue as many licenses as they want as they collect fees and flood the market. Ok... thanks.


This would never happen Carbalbm, no one would be interested in joining munchys in a small territory, and obviously you can't issue 1 location or territory to 2 people. An example would be "5 guys burger and fries", you will never see two of them very close to each other, not sure the exact number that are a x amount of miles away from each other. I hope that is understood. My apologies if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

I live in the SF Bay Area. I've literally seen two McDonald's, Starbucks, etc. on the same block. 

I'm basically asking: Is there any legal language in the agreement limiting the number of licenses in a location or territory? 

Let's use San Francisco's 46.87 mi² area as an example. I have the Master License for all of San Francisco. Is there a limit to the number of locations I can have under me?


----------



## Munchys Delivery (Oct 25, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> I live in the SF Bay Area. I've literally seen two McDonald's, Starbucks, etc. on the same block.
> 
> I'm basically asking: Is there any legal language in the agreement limiting the number of licenses in a location or territory?
> 
> Let's use San Francisco's 46.87 mi² area as an example. I have the Master License for all of San Francisco. Is there a limit to the number of locations I can have under me?


There is a limit theoretically, remember you can't issue 1 zip code to multiple operators. Therefor there would be a limit of the amount of licenses which will vary state of state. Best way to figure out how many you can issue is divide your state or city by territories where you see operators can succeed in.


----------

